# Food Safety News - 01/29/2021 .... Majority in EU agree food products are safe, but many still concerned



## daveomak.fs (Jan 29, 2021)

*Majority in EU agree food products are safe, but many still concerned*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 29, 2021 12:03 am More than half of consumers agree that food is safe in Europe but there is wide variation from country to country, according to a survey. The EIT Food Trust Report surveyed consumers in different European countries to measure trust in the food system and confidence in food products. EIT Food was established by the European Institute of... Continue Reading

*Wings or Pizza for Super Bowl LV?*
By News Desk on Jan 29, 2021 12:02 am Americans are about to devour a record 1.42 billion wings along with 12.5 million pizzas, also a record, all while watching the Kansas City Chiefs and Tampa Bay Buccaneers battle for the Lombardi Trophy. The National Chicken Council’s annual Wing Report predicts a 2 percent increase in wing consumption for Super Bowl LV over last year.... Continue Reading

*INFOSAN involved in fewer incidents toward end of 2020*
By News Desk on Jan 29, 2021 12:01 am The International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) worked on fewer incidents in the final three months of 2020 compared to the previous quarter. During the fourth quarter (4Q) of this past year, INFOSAN was involved in 23 food safety events compared to 37 in July through September and 29 in the second quarter of 2020. In total,... Continue Reading


----------

